# I think I have a crush on my therapist



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

Im 17 and ive been going for help for a long time for my SA. My longtime therapist recently retired and I got paired up by him with a newcomer to the place. 

Welp, the title pretty much says it all. She's in her thirties im guessing, always dresses really nice - skirts and heels and whatnot (bad for me as im totally a legs guy and shes got great ones....) She is gorgeous

But she is a fantastic therapist and I love seeing her for that. Its weird also because it feels like a kind of neutral training ground for interacting with girls in a normal way anyway.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MrWibblyWobbly (Mar 2, 2012)

It's pretty common. If it's not interfering with your therapy (e.g., you get too nervous/self-conscious to be honest and open), then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

ok.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

lol for some reason I find that kind of situation hot. Does that make me perverse?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

ACCV93 said:


> I find that kind of situation hot. Does that make me perverse?


Ah Yeah


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

It's not uncommon to like your therapist. Ive been in love with almost every therapist ive worked with. Look up "transference" when you have the time. It might apply to you.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

This is one of my favorite fantasies... :um


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

When I was 16 I fell for my therapist. We actually messed around once, in her office...we got to third base. I think she told one of her co-workers, and she just completely disappeared off the face of the earth a couple of weeks later. I always think I'm a little screwed up because of that, even today, years later. And in some ways I still miss her. God, she was hot.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Transference, i got the same thing with my therapist but think it applies more to my psychiatrist because with her i get a wanting to be mothered feeling even though she ticks all the boxes on what i'm attracted to but i'd much rather she mothered me.

While with my therapist the moment i saw her and she said "hi" i was attracted, i just felt proper drawn to her. I dont think that was transference but rather just plain attraction. The thing is, by the end of therapy i was so attracted to her that i felt uncomfortable around her because i knew nothing was ever really going to happen.

If i could go back in time i think i would have told my therapist by the 3rd session that i found her very attractive just to break down that barrier and focus on what really mattered, the therapy.


----------

